# Forrest Griffen Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah he got knocked out but he is still my boy, 










What do you think?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks fantastic! Good work


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah, he did get embarassed pretty good by Silva. But i like him and cant wait to see him in the ring again.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Great work, looks amazing..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks guys always nice to get feedback, here is a Wandy sig I did to, not as happy with how it turned out but I like it none the less.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the Forrest sig, nicely done. I like the Wandy one as well, but I'm not too sure about the text.


----------

